# Help! need a quiet pump for a Biorb.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have a Biorb, round one medium size but the pump is so noisy. We bought a different pump to the one with the Biorb but it is still noisy and it vibrates even sitting on a foam pad.
My Hubby is fed up with it and so want to find a solution to this problem.
Any ideas would be appricated.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry to say, but such a thing doesnt really exist. ive never been able to find one that could be considered quiet. i mean, some are quieter than others, but they all still produce noise, and i dont think this can be avoided, as its a biproduct of the pumps function. good luck with the seach though


----------

